# How to add variables to twm?



## notooth (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello,

Can anyone tell how to add RandomPlacement to twm and keep all other default settings?


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 25, 2020)

Try the users ~/.twmrc file.

twm(1)

```
FILES
       $HOME/.twmrc._screen number_
       $HOME/.twmrc
       /usr/local/lib/X11/twm/system.twmrc
```


----------



## notooth (Aug 25, 2020)

I put RandomPlacement in ~/.twmrc, and it lost the ability to open up the twm menu with left click.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 25, 2020)

Try this, copy /usr/local/lib/X11/twm/system.twmrc to .twmrc in users home directory, add the variable to it.


----------



## notooth (Aug 25, 2020)

There is no /usr/local/lib/X11/twm/system.twmrc:


```
$ ls /usr/local/lib/X11/twm/system.twmrc
ls: /usr/local/lib/X11/twm/system.twmrc: No such file or directory
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 25, 2020)

It's here: /usr/local/share/X11/twm/system.twmrc. Online man page needs update.


----------



## notooth (Aug 25, 2020)

That works. Thank you.


----------

